

This Web App Best Viewed by Someone Else – Eric Meyer - s_kilk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r38al1w-h4k

======
Gys
Eric Meyer mainly complaints about javascript not being an option but a first
requirement (single page apps). As is high speed (lots of js frameworks,
video, images, custom fonts).

Good to be reminded of the basics: the web was meant to share information with
everybody and every device. Now you are effectively offline without the latest
browser and high-speed internet. As in great parts of this world.

